# Backdoor in Quicktime entdeckt



## Newsfeed (31 August 2010)

Einen vergessenen Parameter, der seit 9 Jahren im ActiveX-Control von Quicktime schlummert und auch noch in der aktuellen Version existiert, können Angreifer zum Einschleusen von Schadcode nutzen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

